#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT vadodara btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*IIIT Vadodara Year of Establishment:* 2013.


*IIIT* *V**adodara**:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIIT* *V**adodara** Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT* *V**adodara** B-Tech Branch:*
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation Technology
*IIIT* *V**adodara** Cut Off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*PWD Status*
*Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Computer Science
GE
FALSE
All India
19769

Computer Science
OBC
FALSE
All India
43333

Computer Science
SC
FALSE
All India
134725

Computer Science
ST
FALSE
All India
184428

Information Technology
GE
FALSE
All India
22272

Information Technology
OBC
FALSE
All India
80106

Information Technology
SC
FALSE
All India
158166



*
IIIT* *V**adodara** Fee Structure:*



*IIIT V**adodara** Placement 2014:* NA


*IIIT* *V**adodara** Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:
*
Indian Institute of Information Technology, Vadodara - is established to cater to the emerging needs and opportunities and meet economic challenges being thrown by the incessant IT revolution. It is setup as a Not for Profit Public Private Partnership (PPP) model. It is a major initiative taken by Government of Gujarat to harness the multifarious dimension of IT Industry. The Government of Gujarat has lent support to the Institute by providing 50 acres of land and Building. It is aimed at providing future candidates who shall become a precursor in the field of IT. A Governing Council consisting of distinguished people from academia, industry and government preside over the governance of the institute.

The Institute aims at evolving strong research programmes in a plethora of areas where IT shall provide a common link with profound emphasis on development of technology and its application.

*Faculty

*
Presently the Indian Institute of Information Technology, Vadodara is being mentored by DAIICT, Gandhinagar. Being the academic mentor, faculty recruitment for IIIT-V is also managed by DAIICT. 

*Address:*

Block No.9 (IC Department),Government Engineering College, Sector-28, Gandhinagar, Gujarat





  Similar Threads: IIIT vadodara btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

